# I just found a pigeon (or it found me)



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

I live in Essex, and we don't have pigeons around there (we have lots of hawks). Well, just went to get a coffee at Dunkin Donuts and a pigeon flew down and landed on my head! I managed to get it to fly onto the newspaper container. But as I went inside, it tried to follow me! I found out he has been hanging outside doing that for two days. He has no band, looks healthy. He flew right onto my head as soon as I came out and would not get off me. I went to my car, thinking he would fly away. When I opened the door and started to get in, he flew inside, onto the headrest and began preening himself! I sat there for minute, and then drove home. I now have him inside, in a pet carrier. Gave him water and birdseed (he ate a little). He coo's whenever he sees me and jumps onto the front of the carrier. What do I do?? Where he has no band, is it likely he would be a racer or homing pigeon? I have put a few calls to places after I called my vet. They believe from the sounds of it, he was raised by someone and was let go. It was warm yesterday and will be today, but a snow storm is due tomorrow, so between that and the fear of a hawk having a good dinner, I am hesitant to just bring him back outside. What do I do now?????? (I live in Essex, MA)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It sounds like someones pet found you and doesn't want to be on his own! I wouldn't let it go. If you can't keep it, I'm sure we could find a home for it. There are alot of members here in Mass, and I'm in NH. (you are in Mass, USA - right? there are members all over the world here


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Waynette, likely you have found someone's pet and it would perish if you were to turn it outside .
Is it possible for you to post a picture?
We will help you find a home for the bird if you don't want to keep it.
Great save, by the way!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Pappy. I live in Southern NH (Fremont) and had our 1st pigeon also find us (last Sept)!! We now have 5 rescues (with a few eggs on the way) and would welcome your friend into our loft - today, next week, next month - if you decide at some point that you can't keep him. Feel free to send me an eMail at [email protected].


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*found a pigeon (or he found me)*

My husband just got home and we are going to try to keep him. He is SUPER TAME and bonded to people. All he wants to do is sit on my head and preen himself. He saw his reflection in the mirror, he ran down my arm, began cooing like crazy and attacking the 'other bird'. Almost like he was 'protecting me'....lol I have small birds (finches, keets and tiels) and actually have a wild finch we raised from a nestling and a sparrow we raised last summer that fledged really late, so it got too cold. Now a pigeon (I feel like they 'know' they are safe here....) 

Ok, so what is a good cage set up for when he has to be in a cage? We were thinking of using pvc and landyard cloth and building a big flight cage for the living room, with a tree and a box at the top to roost in. Does that sound ok? I gave him a mix of parakeet, cockatiel, and wild bird food, and added in some white rice. He ate some, and drank water for me (I read the tip of 'swooshing' the water, and he came running right to the bowl!) 

I have an appt. on Thursday with my exotic vet and she can check him over.

Anything else I need to do?

Thank you for offering to take him. If I find it is too much for me, I will definitely let you know. I wonder if his owner passed away and the family just let him go? He just seems so bonded to people, I am blown away by it. I grew up in the city and always fed the pigeons. We don't have them here, as we have a huge hawk population. That was my biggest fear for him, since there are no other pigeons around.

So I am doing the right thing by keeping him, then? I have let my vets who are down the road know, so if anyone calls them looking for one, they know where to send them.

How do you post pics? I took a bunch. Thanks again!


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

This little guy (who we have named 'Stewie', can you tell we like 'Family Guy') is THE SWEETEST! He loves to cuddle, and have his head rubbed and scratched. And he is doing this thing with his beak, which reminds me of the baby parrots I hand raised. He will put his beak between my fingers and act like he is about to regurgitate (he hasn't, yet....lol) He is wonderful! Who would have known!!! I mean, I have always liked pigeons, but never had one or known of anyone having one as a pet. This little guy LOVES PEOPLE!!!!! For now, we are going to house him in my dogs 48" dog crate, up on a table, until we can build his cage. Will that be adequate for him for when he has to be in a cage? Can someone also tell me how you post pics here???? Thanks!


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*found a pigeon (or he found me)*

Added pics, hopefully this works....here is our new pigeon, Stewie!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Stewie is just adorable! I'm so glad he had the good sense to kind of force himself upon you! A 48" crate is fine for when he has to be confined.

Please do keep us posted. 

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I think its wonderful that you can keep him - whereas he chose you! They are amazingly friendly and smart! Stick around, you'll learn alot more about them too - and welcome here


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is just the sweetest story. I'm so glad that Stewie found you. Doesn't sound like he could have done any better.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations to you AND Stewie! Sounds like *he* knew exactly what he was doing ...when *you* just thought you were just going out for coffee.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

he is sweet!!he is making himself right at home by sound of things


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*found a pigeon (or he found me)*

As I type, Stewie is sitting on my shoulder. Whenever I try to walk away, he flies after me! lol We are covering the crate with landyard cloth, as he could stick his head out and I don't want him to injure himself! He ate like a horse a little while ago, then drank a bunch. He seems quite relaxed here....I am still in a bit of shock! lol I spoke to my exotic vet today and he agreed this was a pet that was most likely released. I have to intro the dogs to him (they are confined to the bedroom right now.) They are used to animals, since we have a mini zoo here....lol Does he look healthy from his pic? His poop looks great, so that is good! I have been reading about pigeons all day (who would have imagined when I got up this is how my day would go!!!) I have not even seen a pigeon in over 8 yrs (we don't have them here) so this is pretty funny. But I am glad he is safe, as I can't imagine him being out alone. He is home....


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a feeling Stewie is a female - not much irridescent feathers around the neck. It's a cute bird and it seems to have taking such a liking to you - like it sensed you would be a good owner. I'm so glad you decided to keep it because I really think it picked you for a reason. It just sensed it could trust you and that you would really care for it.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

You have an adorable pigeon, my pigeon that I raised is like that, when we go out we need to take turns because he follows us, so I'm always the last one when we leave, but I always tell him where I go and for how long, if is dark because is going to rain or if we will be late, I make sure that the lights are on, all the doors open because he likes the access to all the house, they are incredible, and I'm sure you will enjoy your new baby. 

Ivette


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

that is great Stewie is going to have a wonderful home.....Good Luck!


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*found a pigeon (or he found me)*

Thank you, everyone. Stewie is doing great. I was worried, as we have four dogs, but he is out flying around and they could care less, even when he flies to the floor and walks up to them! lol Granted it will always be supervised, but my dogs are so used to small animals (remember, I have a mini zoo) so I am not really surprised. I have 9 other birds and they are used to birds, but you never know. So very happy how things are going. I have a friend whose dad raised pigeons for 60 years, he said from the pics looks like a female, between 18 mos-2 yrs. He said females have flat heads, and Stewie's look very flat to him. Well, I like the name, so that will stay....lol He is preening sitting on my head right now! lol It is snowing, so I am so happy he is inside, safe and warm. We will pick up the stuff to build his new cage today. Using pvc and landyard cloth, so it will be lightweight. Does anyone have pics of their birds homes???? I know many have 'lofts' outside, but looking for pics of indoor cages/homes. Thanks guys!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Pappy,

Keep a look out to be sure he or she isn't someone's missing pet!

We lost *Pidgiepoo* four years ago at noon in a local city park on January 14th, 2005 in Cologne. He was eight and a half months old; wasn't good at making his way home. We put ads in papers, flyers with pictures on posts and bulletin boards, to little avail.

He was hand-raised from 3 or 4 days of age.

I put a newly-purchased plastic leg ring on him when he was a few weeks old, and he went in circles for almost an hour trying to get at it, until I could take no more.

No other pigeon I've rescued has reacted so strongly to a leg band as he did.

My wife and I felt sick to our stomachs for quite a while, and I did a lot of searching for him over several months. I still keep a look-out for him.

Larry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I smiled when I read your story because it it's quite apparent that Stewie took one look at you, recognized you as an animal lover and bird person and flew to your head. You're doing all the right things and I can already tell that Stewie will be spoiled rotten. Congratulations to both of you! Pigeons make fine pets and this one is a little cutie.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*found a pigeon (or he found me)*

I have put the word out on him, including at the bird feed mill and the vets. I don't want to put up signs, as I figure since he has no band or tattoos. I figured if his family is looking for him. I know he was someone's pet. Hard part is, with how far they can fly, he could have come from anywhere. So I am keeping my ears and eyes open if someone is looking for him. But we love him already, so if no one ever shows, he has a forever home here! We went out today and got the supplies to make him a wonderful new indoor 'loft'. He loves being with us, but when we aren't here (or if I am cooking, since I am afraid of him flying onto the stove), he will be in it. He is the biggest love! In a million years, never knew a pigeon could be this loveable (guess I never really thougth about it.) I grew up in the city and of course, fed them all the time. But never saw a tame one until Stewie. He seems quite at home here, so that makes me happy. 

Thank you. Honestly, I was very worried about the hawks around here and with the snow coming (been snowing since this morning), I would have been worried sick about him. I was more then surprised he actually wanted to get in my truck (and was quite happy in there!) But now that he is here......well, I am just glad I was there.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He looks like a feral pigeon to me. It's possible someone rescued him as a youngster and later released him, thinking they were doing him a favor. Or it could just be he got lost accidentally, as so many pet birds do. I'm just glad he found you when he did. 

They can fly far so yes, he could have come from a long way away.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Ahh...Stewie is so sweet! We too have our first inside "house" pigeon. Grew up on a fram and had plenty in the barn, but NEVER would they EVER have been allowed inside.. SO glad I'm all grown up now... LOL.... Anyways, we too would LOVE to see photos, of peoples INSIDE cages... We are always wondering what else we could do! SO here's Willows cage... and PLEASE post more, if you have an indoor cage! WE would LOVE to see them!!!!

Congrats to you and Stewie. He looks happy!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=445&pictureid=4836


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Stewie looks just adorable AND so perfectly content / at home so quickly! It's clear he (or she) made a decision to stay put 

Our two pigeons are strictly indoor pets (well except in the warmer weather when they get their daytime on a screened in back porch). Here's a picture of their indoor "mansion" 









You may also be interested in checking out this thread from awhile back - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/building-an-indoor-aviary-29813.html Wait til you see the picture of Cindy's (AZWhitefeather's) indoor aviary! Spectacular!!

Looking forward to lots more updates about Stewie  Congratulations to you both!


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pics! I have a southern flying squirrel and several sugar gliders, so have lots of big cages, some I built myself, but their set ups are different. Never having had a pigeon, I had no clue what to use. Love the idea of the baskets! And the shelving unit!!! Stewie will be out most of the time, except when we are not home, if I am cooking and hubby is not home, and of course, at bedtime. We also have a screened in porch that runs the full legnth of the house, so when it warms up, he will love it out there! (And be safe from the hawks!) 

Thanks everyone! We are all very much in love with Stewie already! I posted some new pics in the gallery of Stewie sleeping with daddy last night...lol


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I have never seen a wild pigeon take so to a human as well as this one. She's cute! (I'm calling Stewie a she because that's what I think it is). It'll be interesting to see if she has eggs - if she's real fond of her "daddy" then maybe she'll lay some for him. My Maggie does. Maggie just loves being a mother (although the eggs never hatch - they're not fertilized but I never tell her.  )


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

My friend, whose dad kept pigeons for 60 years thinks Stewie is a she as well, but the behaviours I have seen, (and from what I have read) seem to be male behaviours, so who knows! lol Yes, I have had two parrots in my life and I tell you, this bird acts just like a handfed baby parrot! He loves to play with toys, my hair, anything. Plus he LOVES to be cuddled and have his head rubbed, and constantly gives kisses! If I am on the computer, he will keep jumping on my keyboard so I will play with him! lol I think it is hilarious. He comes (flies to me) if I call him. Just amazing! I feel bad if someone truly lost him, but with no way to trace him, not alot I can do. I have put the word out locally, so if someone around here lost him. I won't lie, though, it will hurt if we had to give him up (but I would never keep someone else's pet). As I look at the snow outside, and know how cold it is, I am just so happy I decided to stop at Dunkin Donuts!!!


----------

